# Do you have a ceiling fan in a room with a 8ft ceiling?



## MMMOM (Jun 30, 2005)

I am considering putting a ceiling fan in dd room, but concerned that it may be a hazard. As a kid, I remember jumping on the bed and almost hitting the fan!

I've read to put a "hugger"type fan, which leaves about 7 ft space from the ground. With this type of a fan, does it really keep the room cooler?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not sure what a hugger is, but we have 8ft ceilings and fans in 6 rooms.

-Angela


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ceiling fans rock







: Install them and tell the kids not to jump....or be careful while jumping









Huggers will work as long as you have the longest blade possible. I think they come in 36" and 42" ?? I have the long blade in 2 rooms and have fantastic air flow--keeps us nice and cool. I have the short blade in two other rooms--you can barely feel any breeze. (Which reminds me. I need to put that on my to-do list....install new fans!).

Edit: Crap. I'm not thinking straight. I have really tall ceilings--10 or 12 ft, I don't know. I was thinking about the hugger vs the one's that hang low for air circulation. My gramma has hugger's in her house and they're fine--nobody's ever gotten hurt and my friend's and I used to hop on the bed and all. I've been whacked before....but nothing a few swear words didn't take care of.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

yes, two of them. and I hate them. I can't tell you how many times I've almost whacked my child's head on them when I pick her up. I barely ever have them on.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

All of our fans (we have one in almost every room, including bathrooms) are above 7', and they are regular fans, not the low-profile kind. "Hugger" fan should leave more room than that- I've seen some that hung only 3 or 4 inches down. If your kiddo is jumping that high, then hitting the ceiling is also likely.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I have 2 boys that jump off everything and we haven't had an issue yet.

However, my youngest tried to be Indiana Jones off a deer head in my parents basement... so I guess I'm jsut waiting for it to happen


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

We have ceiling fans in almost every room, minus the laundry room. They really do keep us cool, I can have the AC up much higher than I could normally tolerate because they keep the cool air moving. I'm not sure what a 'hugger' is, but we have the ones that are right up against the ceiling and we've never had any problems with it, apart from balloons. Balloons have been outlawed in our house.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never heard of a hugger fan - but with my regular ceiling fans, I'd be more concerned about the kids hitting the ceiling than the fan... there's not a whole lot of height difference between the two. I would never put a dropped ceiling fan in a bedroom though - especially not with 8 foot ceilings.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

We have 7ft ceilings & fans in 4 rooms(3 are bedrooms). We've never had any problems.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

A ceiling hugger fan doesn't have the bar that hangs the fan down from the ceiling. It looks like a light fixture with fan blades

Ceiling Hugger Fan

I had a room with about 8 ft ceilings as a kid. We had a small bladed ceiling hugger fan and when it was on the medium to high setting it put off plenty of air. The nice thing about the smaller blades is they take up less ceiling space so if one of the kid was jumping on the bed the blades didn't take up a whole lot of the ceiling. We even had bunk beds at one point and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
A ceiling hugger fan doesn't have the bar that hangs the fan down from the ceiling. It looks like a light fixture with fan blades

Around here that's just called a ceiling fan. If you put the bar in, that's a dropped ceiling fan. But those are only appropriate for tall ceilings, since the fan blades are designed to be a certain distance off the floor for maximum air circulation.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Around here that's just called a ceiling fan. If you put the bar in, that's a dropped ceiling fan. But those are only appropriate for tall ceilings, since the fan blades are designed to be a certain distance off the floor for maximum air circulation.
















:

-Angela


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Around here that's just called a ceiling fan. If you put the bar in, that's a dropped ceiling fan. But those are only appropriate for tall ceilings, since the fan blades are designed to be a certain distance off the floor for maximum air circulation.

I was just explaining the ones I found online








They hug the ceiling *shrug* That's all I know...


----------



## brogansmomma (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Around here that's just called a ceiling fan.

Here too. I didn't know there was a distinction. I've seen the dropped ones but all we ever had through growing up and in my own house now are the "hugger" ones. No problems at all. If I was putting one in my living room in this house (too much of a PITA to run the wiring as there's no ceiling fixture) I'd consider a dropped fan but a hugger would do the job wonderfully.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ours are called "flush mount" and yes we have them in nearly every room out here it's a must. Dh has put his hand in our bedroom one several times but we haven't had any problems with the kids.


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

We have 8 foot ceilings and we have 2 fans - one in the living room and one in our bedroom and I love them. We don't have AC and so the fans are a must for us. They pretty much run 24/7 from May-September. They really do make a big difference. We're planning to put them in the other bedrooms this summer. DH and I have both had our hands whacked while taking off/putting on shirts and while it does sting, it's not _that_ bad. Of course I wouldn't want DS to get hit by it, but if he did I don't feel it would cause an injury, it would just hurt a bit.

Like a pp said, just make a rule about not jumping on the beds and they should be fine!


----------

